# Ideas de negocio



## josb86 (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola como están, bueno coloco este tema por que en este foro siempre hablamos de programar componentes y todo eso pero bueno en electrónica no todo es eso, también hay que vivir de algo, a mi siempre me dicen y lo he comprobado que hay que crear empresa por que ahora mismo no hay trabajo o por lo menos eso sucede en mi país Colombia. Entonces quiero que me ayuden con una lluvia de ideas o me digan en que trabajan ustedes, para así ayudar a los nuevos como yo y muchos mas en forosdeelectronica.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

> Entonces quiero que me ayuden con una lluvia de ideas o me digan en que trabajan ustedes, para así ayudar a los nuevos como yo y muchos mas en forosdeelectronica.



Mmmmmm.. una idea que tengo desde hace tiempo....

si te gusta la electrónica y la región donde vives se presta.... un buen negocio seria un Electro-Cafe ... el nombre no lo tengo perfeccionado.... pero la idea es que.... y no se si existan.... algun lugar donde vendas componentes y la gente aficionada y estudiambres vaya a armar sus circuitos.... cobras por hora y cobras por los componentes... en cuestión de asesoría te contratas un ingeniero o técnico(solo como soporte no maestro) o algo mas económico a largo plazo unas computadoras y cada cliente se las arregla como pueda o apoyándose unos con otros...  va... se entiende la idea no????

pero eso de los negocios depende mucho del mercado si yo pusiera una tienda de nautica en mi ciudad no duraría mas que lo que tardara en ponerla 
saludos...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 11, 2010)

Mmm, negocio es vender.

Comprar barato y vender caro. jejeje 

Si queres fabricar algo, primero arma tus canales de comercializacion. Podes tener el mejor producto del mundo pero si no lo podes vender....
Podes tener el peor y si tenes buenos vendedores, pum para arriba.

si le buscas la vuelta siempre caes en lo mismo. Vender!!! vender tu producto, vender tus servicios, vender algo. Antes de poner cualquier negocio fijate si podes vender.

Saludos.


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 11, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Comprar barato y vender caro. jejeje



esa es la mejor jajajja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2010)

y la conclusion es:

te dedicas a la electronica o a hacer $$$$.
no son muy compatibles.



lubeck dijo:


> Mmmmmm.. una idea que tengo desde hace tiempo....
> 
> si te gusta la electrónica y la región donde vives se presta.... un buen negocio seria un Electro-Cafe ... el nombre no lo tengo perfeccionado.... pero la idea es que.... y no se si existan.... algun lugar donde vendas componentes y la gente aficionada y estudiambres vaya a armar sus circuitos.... cobras por hora y cobras por los componentes... en cuestión de asesoría te contratas un ingeniero o técnico(solo como soporte no maestro) o algo mas económico a largo plazo unas computadoras y cada cliente se las arregla como pueda o apoyándose unos con otros...  va... se entiende la idea no????
> 
> ...



esta linda tu idea, no para que se pongan a aarmar, como lugar de reunion si, como el foro pero real .
pero si pensas en ganar $$ (aunque sea para comer) en seguida te das cuenta de que el gremio electronico es bastante chico y miserablon, es deseable que te des cuenta antes de que no puedas pagar el alquiler.
y veras que podes poner ese bar tematico para grupos sociales mas numerosos y /o de mayor poder adquisitivo, asi vas dejando a la electronica en el pasado y te vas de paseo al mundo real.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> en seguida te das cuenta de que el gremio electronico es bastante chico y miserablon



Tienes razon... pero yo preguntaria porque es chico?????

No tenemos nosotros la culpa.... nosotros me refiero a los que se dedican y a los que nos gusta.... es decir...

imaginemos que yo en lugar de guardarme para mi solito mis proyectos mis pruebas mis avances, lo enseño lo comparto... no habra mas gente que lo quiera hacer por ende mas componentes por ende mayor movimiento, las economias no se mueven con el dinero parado, si es claro que entre mas lo sepan mas competencia pero es eso o nada... me pregunto porque los japos son dueños de la electronica???
porque tienen los conocimientos bajo llave o porque enseñan  ....

y es un circulo el que pudiera ser tu competencia trabaja para ti... el mundo es muy grande... es lo que los latinos no entendemos... asi somos bla.. bla... bla...

yo quisiera enseñar a todo mundo electrónica en mi ciudad para que llegaran aquí los proveedores de componentes y quien sabe quizás convertirme en uno de ellos cuando tenga que cambiar de giro... no se sabe... lastima que no se nada...

y como nunca se expresar bien mis ideas aqui le dejo... 

eso de comprar barato y vender caro creo que si es la base de un negocio... pero no siempre es posible...
el cliente no es tonto y terminamos quejándonos de que cada quien lo quiere hacer y no pagar... ojo...
como diríamos con la electrónica....los costos y la mercadotecnia también se estudian... y hay quienes estudiamos en esa materia... estan quienes la ejercen y quienes no la ejercemos...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2010)

no va por ahi , tenes la electronica metida por no se donde ..........

1 -- queres hacer negocios con la electronica ??
mira a tu alrededor, donde se te ocurra, que cosa podes hacer comn la electronica que te deje buena  $$$$ ???
dale, mira lo que se te cante , algo que haya hecho otro.
que placa podes hacer que te cueste 50$ de materiales y la vendas en 300 $ como agua ?? 
NADA 
por que lo que se vende se hace por millones, el costo de unidad es infimo , algo de PC ?? o de audio ?? si compras las cosas por monedas, .
si es negocio lo fabrican empresas y abaratan lso costos que da asco (HACEN NEGOCIOS NO ELECTRONICA) .
y si te pones a hacer alguna "plaquetita" original , algo que se te ocurrio solo a vos , vas a ver como en seguida te la copian, aparecen copiones de todos lados y "queridos hoobystas armadores" que te compran una para copiarla, incluso en lso foros entran de caraduras a "pedir el circuito" .
y si el negocio da para mas veras como antes de que hagas la digestion alguien lo encargo a china y ya lo esta trayendo DE NUEVO ESO ES HACER NEGOCIOS NO ELECTRONICA.

te crees que por que compartas tu conocimiento va a haber mas gente ??? 
para que ??
para que seamos mas pisandonos la cola la cual ya es bastante cortita.
ademas, el resto de la gente no es tonta, a nosotros nos atrapo LA PASION , el resto es feliz comprandose un MP4 y sin preocuparse de como funciona, para que ?? 
si cuesta menos de 20 U$ .....y lo hacen empresas grossas ........


sabes lo  que cobra un abogado por una sucesion ?? 
el 20% de la propiedad .
y lo que gana un escribano ??? 
y si vas a una unidad basica sin tener estudios y vas  a hacer bulto , en pocos años quizas termines bien acomodado .........es este mundo che.
yo no lo hice .


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> tenes la electronica metida por no se donde



 si... me llego a la medula de los huesos...

mmmm.... lo que creo es que no es la electrónica lo que no se lleva con la $$$ fer ... es la perfección lo que no se lleva... 

muchos tienen o tenemos ese defecto... lo que quiero decir es que cuando pensamos en un negocio lo pensamos lo mas perfecto posible... error... lo empezamos y lo vamos perfeccionado... es cierto que hay productos con los que ya es imposible competir... pero aquí yo he visto también proyectos con bastante potencial... como un ejemplo el famosisimo tacometro lo que pasa es que no solo falta el saber hacerlo también se necesita el aventarse a hacerlo... cuantos autos no hay que todavia tiene su tacometro análogo y cuantos quisieran un tacometro digital... se que para un profesional en electronica seria una vergüenza por llamarlo así el ponerse a fabricar tableros digitales... con componentes super económicos y  a ganar plata... pero no como... ya se programar un micro en ensamblador como lo voy a hacer con un 555... ahi esta el error... a mi coche le pongo un procesador Core Dou cudruple capa y al del vecino un 555 que haga lo mismo a un precio razonable los originales estan por los cielos... y solo un ejemplo y ahí entra lo que menciona Karapalida puedes vender lo peor si se sabe vender yo agregaría que si eso que se quiere vender esta bien proyectado con un buen plan de negocios no hay pierde... (por la red debe haber información al respecto no recuerdo como se arman, necesitaría desempolvar mis apuntes jejej) ....

Aqui hay unos apuntes jejej.. no lo he leido para ver si es informacion de calidad... agarre el primero que salio en el google...
http://www.materiabiz.com/mbz/entrepreneur/nota.vsp?nid=32306
*Tambien edito*... revise el link parece bastante resumido y comprensible....y como generalmente se pierden.... 



> ¿Cómo armar un plan de negocio?
> El plan de negocios (o plan de empresas) es, para un emprendedor, lo que la hoja de ruta es para un conductor de Rally. ¿Cómo armarlo?
> 
> Por Sergio Postigo
> ...



saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2010)

la perfeccion ???
no te engales, es que te gusta, y es "tu hijo" esa placa.

pero los negociso son negocios. vender sin asco y sin cariño, te entraron 100 unidades y la idea es venderlas pronto.

la perfeccion la hace el diseño y el diseño se renueva si hay $$ (ventas) .

de neuvo , para hacer negocios no tenes que saber electronica, el negocio lo haces comerciando , pedis la mercaderia a el que la fabrica, conseguis muy buen precio y la vendes rapido .

donde esta la electronica ?? , ni tenes que contratar un ingeniero .
solo tenes que mirar catalogos de china o otro sitio, elegir y comercializar.

el comercio destruyo el arte y el amor a el oficio que uno tenia .


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> donde esta la electronica ??



en tu coche, casa o comercio o en la mia fer... no en la del vecino!!!!

Edito... para los amantes de la lectura de libros les recomiendo este...
La Meta-Por Eliyahu Goldratt

http://www.resumido.com/es/libro.php/249


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

MMMmmm....

Me quede pensando como colaborar realmente en este tema con algo productivo y creo que mi mejor aporte seria poner enlaces de proyectos que *para mi* podrian tener un nicho de mercado por su simplicidad, demanda y precios en el mercado.... como ya comente lo del tacometro o tablero digital... aqui van otros bastante socorridos y casi inexistentes....

-Cable USB-Paralelo 100% compatible.....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/paralelo-usb-41661/#post344124

-Transciver  de RF 8emisores individuales 1receptor digital
ese ni se si exista y creo que tiene un mayor alto nivel de dificultad....

-Programador USB PicKit2
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/
si me acuerdo de otro posteo.... 
Pd...(a lo mejor es una pavada pero hago el intento)


----------



## josb86 (Ago 22, 2010)

voy a intentar algo con una idea que tengo es complicado hay cosas que no se pero bueno menos mal y existe forosdeelectronica. alguien sabe de CNCs?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

> alguien sabe de CNCs?


Que tienes en mente hay muchos proyectos...
Maquinas de bordar, Tornos, Routers, en fin.... cualquier cosa que se te ocurra automatizar...


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2010)

Lo primero es estudiar el entorno en donde vives, no venderas cnc en el valle, allí lo que sale son los cercos electricos, alternadores,cargadores de bateria,onduladores para fluorocentes a 12V y cosas como esas, si estas en la ciudad y quieres introducir productos desarrolla o haz instalaciones de alarmas domiciliarias, ensambla detectores de billetes falsos, o meterse a tunnear autos.
 Y la idea de crear un tema en donde uno postear artilugios electronicos que son comercialmente posibles me parece genial,  quisiera poder construir algo tan popular como un estabilizador de voltaje (para sus computadoras) en mi localidad debe haber 10 empresas dedicadas a solo eso, desde los que llevan solo transistores y reles hasta los que lleban pic, pero son productos a los que les borran los codigos de los circuitos,
ocultan transformadores en brea y cosas similares.


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

yo tuve y aun sigo teniedo la idea de que si se puede sacar algo de $$$ de la electronica la cuestion es apuntar bien en los puntos vulnerables de las compañias que ya tienen experiencia, yo arme un quemador hace poco de pic y trate de venderlo me salia bien eqconomico, pocos componentes y facil de armar y era tan economico que podia venderlo a un precio casi de regalo en comparacion con los que ya habian, el problema era a quien venderlo y si valia la pena invertir mandar hacer el pcb o hacerlo en casa, a la final lo hice todo en casa fabrique unos 10 de prueba, y los coloque en mercadolibre logre vender en un mes 4 lo cual me parecio excelente ya habia recuperado la inversion, pero luego no hubo mas ventas asi que decidi no invertir mas en publicaciones, eso como ejemplo y experiencia, una cosa que si es interesante es ser oportuno y esa si va mas, por ejemplo hay unas tiras de led's flexible que empece a promocionar con un compañero en una linea de carros y ya tenemos unos 20 encargos sin tener la mercancia con el 50% ya cancelado y sin mucho efuerzo ya que la instalacion la realizan los dueños de los carros a su gusto. moraleja sin matarme diseñando ni calculando ni aspirando humo ni quemandome osea sin practicamente efuerzo logre hacer muco mas dinero, asi que yo te recomendaria primero inventir en comprar y vender y luego ya con algo de capital dedicarle tiempo a inventar en vender algo de electronica...saludos

PD: invertir a ciegas y con poco capital no lleva a nada.saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

sabes cual es la realidad, y creo que ya lo puse, pero .al final, siempre c/u aprende de sus propias experiencias (o sea d esus propios palos) :

mira , te habla un tipo que necesita $$ todos lso dias para mantener a su familia, no soy un pibe que estoy feliz con 2 $ .

viste lo que contas?? bueh..eso te dice cosas:
te pusist ea fabricar quemadores de pics........¿ quien los quiere??? 
por que no fabricas mejor tuercas para radiadores de satelites geoestacionarios .
electronica + programar microcontroladores.........aca es comun por que estas en un foro de electronica.

por que no se ubican ??????

hay gente en cada cuadra que tiene un kiosco , un almacen, una zapateria y venden todos lso dias, por que son productos de consumo masivo.

un policia ve crimenes todos lso dias, pero vos ?? cuantos viste en tu vida.

la electrnica e smuy especifica y ya lo pusieron que es un comoditie , como si faltase poco .

negocios ??? 
si alguno quiere hablar de negocios entonces :

1 -- estudien negocios.
2 -- no se pongan a vender  ni tuercas para radiadores de satelites geoestacionarios  ni estas cosas que uds. hacen.
por que no son sinceros, no saben de negocios .
uds. lo que estan haciendo es :
hacer algo de electronica que les gusta y aprendieron a hacer .
estan felices con sus conocimientos.
y quieren mostrarselo al mundo.

y al mundo le importa un pomo .

si quieren hacer $$ , hacer negocios estudien negocios .
uds. estan ENCASILLADOS en su hooby , y eso lso mata.

soy malo , no se nada.
seee.............tienen razon.
en 2 años pasen por aca y pongan un enlace asi podemos ver "su empresa" .

suponganse que de verdad tienen la fuerza y el empuje para "hacer negocios" , no se dan cuenta que estan cerrados como un caballo con orejeras?? 
si todo su horizonte esta en la electronica .


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 22, 2010)

No puedo creer que sabiendo todo lo que sabemos no podamos crear un negocio rentable... pero desafortunadamente me he dado cuenta que asi es... y la respuesta esta en nuestra flojera de entender otras cosas diferentes a la electronica... 

Si lo que quieren es armar una plaquita entrenadora para PIC o una plaquita amplificadora de 20W "hagalo usted mismo" pues obvio que nunca van a vender nada... el mundo no se conforma de electronicos... ni de ingenieros.... el mundo esta hecho de muchas clases de personas, cada una con requerimientos diferentes

La ingenieria esta para resolver problemas comunes de manera facil... alguien necesitaba hacer calculos ultrarapidos, se creo la computadora, es un buen invento... pero necesito facilidad al meter datos, se creo el teclado... me agrada, podrias hacerlo mas amigable y dinamico? ..... se creo el sistema operativo.... podria mandar los datos a un amigo?..... 

Y no me digan que todos estos inventos han sido por multicorporaciones que invierten miles, la gran mayoria de los hombres mas ricos del mundo comenzaron SIN UN PESO EN LA BOLSA y trabajando duro desde su cochera.... pero no tenian una vision tan limitada como la que estamos demostrando

Cuantos de ustedes saben las leyes que aplican para vender un producto?, cuantos saben programacion?, cuantos se esmeran en hacer una cajita que mejore la apariencia al producto y proteja al usuario de posibles descargas.... cuantos siquiera se han acercado a un banco a preguntar que requisitos necesitan para un prestamo?, Ya le dieron forma al producto?, Ya armaron su estudio de mercado pensando que clientes comprarian el producto y cuanto esperan ganar?

Si no han echo esto y mas entonces les apuesto que nunca van a ganar nada... y peor aun... nunca se van a dar cuenta si el producto esta condenado al fracazo aun antes de comenzarlo.... ademas para poder vender a lo grande hay que pensar a lo grande... dejemonos de los miedos clasicos... si le buscamos peros al producto antes de crearlo les apuesto que nunca venderan nada.... no conozco un solo producto con cero defectos, sin embargo a diario se venden millones de productos diferentes.....

Cualquier idea se puede comercializar, pero hay que hacerle las adaptaciones necesarias para que atraiga a los clientes, si mi producto es un lector de codigo de barras para cajas y solo quiero vender la placa obvio que no voy a lograr nada ya que el producto esta incompleto.... donde esta la carcasa y el software que me permita manipular los datos... se requieren permisos para hacer algo asi? como voy a manejar un volumen de ventas de 100k unidades diarias???

Todo esto lo digo por que lo he visto y peor aun... vivido... mucha gente se me acerca preguntandome ideas de comercializacion (lo cual es curioso por que ni carro tengo.. pero con suerte todo eso esta por cambiar...) y cuando les pregunto todo esto abren los ojos con cara de what , agachan la cabeza y se regresan cabizbajos por donde regresaron..... pero lo malo es que nunca mas vuelven...  aveces me pregunto si la que idea que tienen solo era para espantarse y poder echarle la culpa al gobierno o al sistema capitalista..... 

En fin... espero que lo razonen un poco .... yo sueno bastante agresivo pero juro que es la medicina que me tiene dopado...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

si duele aceptarlo y en cierta forma tienes mucha razon, lo que pasa es que digamos que como tu lo mensionastes la electronica nos gusta y la sabemos manejar bastante bien es nuestro trabajo, lo cual se transforma en una utopia al pensar que seria facil hacer algo de $$$ con ella, y al final resulta que no y muchos terminan frustados por esta razon, la cuestion es ir, como a lo mejor quiciste decir tu ir un poco mas alla y ver que no solo se trata de saber electronica si no estudiar para saber hacer negocios y enfrascarnos en que si es posible y veras que todo es mas facil que a pesar de no ser ing. de negocios si podemos sacarle algo de provecho. y pienso que entre la experiencia que podamos aportar para que cada uno tenga su intento no esta demas. A lo mejor hasta evitamos que muchos pierdan su dinero tratando de realizar un proyecto que ya antes alguien lo habia relizado y no funciono. Y no se trata de si eres malo o no, mi padre siempre me dio un punto de vista cerrado y yo siempre lo vi como malo hasta que un dia me di cuenta de que hay que ver los otros puntos de vistas osea los externos ya que ellos ven lo que uno no...saludos

PD: una idea propongamos proyectos rentables y realicemos un eleccion de uno y pongamoslo a prueba que les parece...?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

Totalmente deacuerdo con Fer y Chico

no se ni como explicarlo... mmmm..

yo mas o menos tengo idea de contabilidad publica y privada porque eso estudie... y el hacer un tuto por asi decir llevaria a crear un foro de contabilidad y finanzas lo cual no hare obvio...

pero por ejemplo si yo que se esa materia estoy metido en esto de electronica porque los que saben electronica no se meten en esos temas...

no se me hace nada coherente tratar de vender quemadores por ebay nada mas viola unas cuantas leyes de venta... pero no es imposible venderlos.. una alternativa es poner un puesto en la calle enfrente de una escuela con un par de programas y componente, kits y cosas asi... si hacemos un analisis mental podrian ver que no es una idea tan descabellada y podiera ser un negocio bastante redituable...

en fin... a estudiar y hacerse hobbysta de los negocios no hay mas...

saludos...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

sabes, yo un tiempo pense eso de lo de las leyes y de verdad me molesto mucho un dia que al desarmar un ambientador el cual tenia una etiqueta de Q.A. y el circuito era una lampara de 25watt 110V y una resistencia de 560 Ohm y ya eso era todo . Y se venden como arroz picado a la mitad y te digo algo, primero la etiqueta de Q.A. "control de calidad OK" la puedo hacer yo mismo, segundo el circuito si lo veo algo mas que te puedo decir con los ojos cerrados. Y tercero invierto en el envase que era de vidrio con un algodon y ya y el de plastico pues lo hago de ceramica con dibujitos de mikeyy me sale mas barato y se vende mas. A lo que voy es que es cuestion de imaginacion y proyeccion, dedicarle un poco de tiempo y obtener una idea y ver si es un proyecto factible y evaluarlo. Por eso decia que a travez del foro fluyen un millon de ideas las cuales pueden evaluarse y el que quiera pueda tomarla y sacarle provecho a su manera. De un monton de ideas que 1 sea buena es mas que suficiente y pienso que si se puede por que el que hizo el aromatizador te puedo asegurar que no es un profecional en ventas...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

> pienso que si se puede por que el que hizo el aromatizador te puedo asegurar que no es un profecional en ventas...



Claro que se puede sin ser profesional.... buscando en el google el como hacer un negocio y las bases podrian sorprenderse de la cantidad de informacion... el tener una idea o invento es el 10% del exito o menos... el hacerlo realidad es otro 10%...

el resto es el estudio del mercado... y el analisis financiero... la proyeccion etc...
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

hace mucho me cayo un muchacho que me pidio unas placas:
queria un timer para 6v que activase un mini fan 1 minuto cada hora, o algo asi.
le hice la placa ok.

y me conto que le vendia a o mas bien le alquilaba a hoteles, hacia ambientadores , en una caja ponia un perfume y lo alimentaba con una bateria pequeña.
y le iba bien , pero tenian que activarlo con un pulsador .
por eso queria el algo automatico.
y cada semana tenia que ir a cambiar las baterias.
y tenia muchos colocados.

ese muchacho me enseño algunas cosas sin darse cuenta:
uno e sun salame en el laboratorio.
yo decia :
como puede vender eso ??? y me asombraba que habia entrado en hoteles, *hizo el contacto , lo mas dificil.*
para vender esa estupidez ???? 

y el error es mio.

podes vender cualquier cosa, por mas tonta que sea.
pero no si te quedas en el taller.


luego salieron como ya saben ests ambientadores automaticos importads.
pero seguro que ese tipo ya anda por otras cosas.

fijense que el VERDADERO NEGOCIANTE no considera como foco la electronica, si mencionamso lo de el aromatizador : el negocio es el perfume que es el producto que hay que renovar periodicamente .


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Claro que se puede sin ser profesional.... buscando en el google el como hacer un negocio y las bases podrian sorprenderse de la cantidad de informacion... el tener una idea o invento es el 10% del exito o menos... el hacerlo realidad es otro 10%...
> 
> el resto es el estudio del mercado... y el analisis financiero... la proyeccion etc...
> saludos


 
cuando hablas de ese 10% es de una sola persona? Ahora con aportes de varias personas enfocadas a lo mismo en diferentes regiones ese diez en cuanto puede convertirse?

Esa es la idea del foro compartir ideas y solucionar problematicas, entre varias mentes no creeas que seria mas factible...?

PD: todos tendriamos el 10% de ganancia si se diera jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

esta es mi opinión
hay personas que viven y piensan todo el día en dinero y son esas personas las que tienen éxito en conseguir el dinero,es como un don natural,un ejemplo,tengo un amigo que tiene negocio de electrónica,(ya esta jubilado)  lo he observado y note que cuando uno saca la billetera el mira y hace un gesto  con la boca y la mano ,siempre me causo gracia como es que piensa solo en el dinero,en un restauran cenando mi amigo ,mira y dice acá en este techo hay xxx cantidad de dinero,suma el dinero potencial de los comensales,tiene éxito y un don natural que le hace ganar dinero  ,ve cosas  negocios que yo no puedo ver,
no es que haya estudiado economía ni haya cursado algún estudio relacionado al comercio,hace unos 20 años me dijo ,hay que estudiar chino para hacer negocios.y le atino ,hoy tiene una importadora  y mayorista de componentes (en manos del hijo ya)
evidentemente hay personas que de alguna manera tienen visión y otros no   y los que no tenemos ahi quedamos 
yo personalmente no pienso en el dinero nunca,no es que me sobre,pero para mi el éxito  no es tener el ultimo modelo de auto o xxx cantidad de propiedades o dinero y quizás por eso nunca tendré éxito con los negocios(según la visión de los demás)porque si soy exitoso en lo que hago y me gusta,
 el dinero lo comparo como los conejos
mas conejos tienes=mas conejos se reproducen y mas cantidad obtienes
mas dinero tienes=mas dinero se reproduce y mas cantidad obtienes
lo que lleva a otra conclusion 
mas conejos tienes=mas conejos queréis,nunca es suficiente
mas dinero tienes=mas dinero queréis ,nunca es suficiente
así todo se reduce a no se que,pero es el deseo del dinero o anhelar algo lo que finalmente logras conseguir
yo tengo conejos,muchos ,pero hay una cabaña que llego a tener el millón de conejos y saben con que hizo dinero?
con  los conejos no,diseño una jaula que vendió a los chinos y se lleno de dinero,cualquiera hubiera pensado que lo hizo exportando  carne y piel del conejo,


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

> cuando hablas de ese 10% es de una sola persona? Ahora con aportes de varias personas enfocadas a lo mismo en diferentes regiones ese diez en cuanto puede convertirse?
> 
> Esa es la idea del foro compartir ideas y solucionar problematicas, entre varias mentes no creeas que seria mas factible...?
> 
> PD: todos tendriamos el 10% de ganancia si se diera jejeje



Jejeje.. muy elocuente tu razonamiento... desafortunadamente no es acumulable...jejejej

mira para mi seria cuestion de que vieran lo que es un "plan de negocio" eso es en  comercio como lo que es el voltaje en electronica... no se si me explico...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

si te entiendo algo y se que no es facil tengo alguien que estudio mercadotecnia o algo asi se trata de revisar y analizar como esta el mercado o en pocas palabras como esta el capital y que tanta demanda tiene potencialmente un producto y ver si es factible o no introducirce en el mercado. Yo aqui en mi pais no se en otros yo lo que hago es ser oportuno osea espero esas epocas del año en las cuales las ventas de un producto son mas faciles que en otra, por ejemplo diciembre, es una buena epoca para vender lucecitas y todo lo que se te ocurra vender que alumbre sin importar mucho lo que es el capital las personas compran como locos en esa epoca para adornar su casa, carro, moto y uno mismo es parte de ese consumismo.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 22, 2010)

> por ejemplo diciembre, es una buena epoca para vender lucecitas y todo lo que se te ocurra vender que alumbre sin importar mucho lo que es el capital las personas compran como locos en esa epoca para adornar su casa, carro, moto y uno mismo es parte de ese consumismo.



eso es un plan de negocios en escencia,nada mas ponle numeros y ocupa todo el año con un producto diferente saca los porcentajes de utilidad bruta mensual de cada uno y el anual y asi lo vas estructurando...
si salen numeros negros  ya esta es negocio y salen los espantosos rojos a cambiar las estrategias... todo  eso lo puedes poner en un papel higienico y ponerlo en la comoda de tu habitacion... y diario hacer las correciones oportunas... y ya esta... no hay complejidades al inicio...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

ok voy a practicar, al finalizar propongo algo bueno por aca, algo asi digamos que yo voy hacer el encargado de el analisis del comercio electronico de productos a partir de las bases de datos de las empresas de mayor venta como ebay, mercadolibre, amazon, etc... Y en base a eso ver si es posible lanzar un nuevo producto echo aqui por nosotros y luego vendria alguien con el analisis de el costo de inversion del producto y ver si es factible llevarlo acabo y si resulta bueno digamos que cada quien es un distribuidor idependiente de una marca online no registrada realizada por nosotros, claro seria cuestion de aportes y de llevar una especie de empresa online y que cada quien tenga un rol en ella y por supuesto serian socios de la misma...que tal parece de pelicula pero es cuestion de evaluarlo bien jejeje saludos piensenlo y bueno yo seria uno de los primeros dispuesto a participar...saludos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> ok voy a practicar, al finalizar propongo algo bueno por aca, algo asi digamos que yo voy hacer el encargado de el analisis del comercio electronico de productos a partir de las bases de datos de las empresas de mayor venta como ebay, mercadolibre, amazon, etc... Y en base a eso ver si es posible lanzar un nuevo producto echo aqui por nosotros y luego vendria alguien con el analisis de el costo de inversion del producto y ver si es factible llevarlo acabo y si resulta bueno digamos que cada quien es un distribuidor idependiente de una marca online no registrada realizada por nosotros, claro seria cuestion de aportes y de llevar una especie de empresa online y que cada quien tenga un rol en ella y por supuesto serian socios de la misma...que tal parece de pelicula pero es cuestion de evaluarlo bien jejeje saludos piensenlo y bueno yo seria uno de los primeros dispuesto a participar...saludos...



No es tan complicado... ni necesitas dar tantas vueltas.... ni necesitas tanta gente..... es simple y sencillo... si quieres hacer algo y sobretodo lo quieres hacer bien entonces necesitas involucrarte, aprender, entender el proceso, consultar tus dudas con la gente apropiada y sacar adelante la idea.... 

No digo que te vuelvas mercadologo... pero si necesitas tener las bases para que puedas explicar tu idea de forma que la entiendan.... y sobretodo para verificar que se este haciendo del modo correcto, de lo contrario la idea por buena que sea esta condenada al fracazo... algo que he aprendido es que absolutamente nadie mas que tu se va a hacer responsable por tus ideas....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

Exacto el tema es ideas de negocio, plantear una idea que pueda convertirse en un negocio por eso dije lo que dije, para ver si se animan un poco no digo que todos los del foro pero de repente puede haber quien si le interese y proponga o modifique una idea ya propuesta y de esa idea sacar algo bueno, google fueron dos personas que tuvieron una idea y la pusieron en practica demas no estaria poner a prueba algo asi aqui pudiendo obtener un beneficio con poco efuerzo ya que no estariamos solos en el negocio...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> el analisis del comercio electronico de productos a partir de las bases de datos de las empresas de mayor venta como ebay, mercadolibre, amazon, etc...



Espera.... el que sean de mayor venta no significa que la ganacia sea tuya.... es decir... una persona que vende pepitas a fuera de una iglesia o pide limosna puede tener mayor ganacia que alguien que venda un coche por ebay o esos... ojo con eso...

un estudio no se hace asi.... 
se propone una lluvia de ideas de como comercializar el producto.... y los posibles mercados... si te basas en una sola forma de comercializarlo no es bueno... tampoco debes de ir al tope eso seria que estuvieras parado en las nubes con tu producto...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

Va a sonar a regaño.... pero alli te va... 

Si lo vas a hacer hazlo.... no esperes a que alguien mas vaya contigo a menos que sea tu superamigo de toda la vida y con quien siempre te haz ido de briago (borracho)

Si buscas a alguien que te acompañe es que no estas seguro y quieres mantenerte en la comodidad del anonimato... lo siento tu idea ya no prospero y te quedaras para siempre en la pobreza... los negocios no son asi... los negocios son para la gente que se atreve, es hacerlo hoy o nunca hacerlo por que mañana ya es tarde....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

para eso estas tu mi querido amigo asi como los otros y yo mismo para debatir esos pequeños de talles que son importantes pero que en este caso yo soy ignorante, se trata del apoyo entre varios y la experiencia y conocimiento para aplicar extrategicamente la idea del negocio...saludos

PD: y gracias por esa correcion...


----------



## zopilote (Ago 23, 2010)

Si seria fabuloso, haber si hay un chino que entienda español y nos mandamos con exportar componentes electronicos, con sucursales en todo el mundo habla hispana. Wow seria posible, pero como hay que comenzar.... será posible o no. Estoy pensando tambien en perifericos para computo, mp3, mp4. Los usbs como llaveros esos con formas (helloy kitty y otros) hay infinidad de productos. Yo ni se de lo que hablo. Plop..


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Va a sonar a regaño.... pero alli te va...
> 
> Si lo vas a hacer hazlo.... no esperes a que alguien mas vaya contigo a menos que sea tu superamigo de toda la vida y con quien siempre te haz ido de briago (borracho)
> 
> Si buscas a alguien que te acompañe es que no estas seguro y quieres mantenerte en la comodidad del anonimato... lo siento tu idea ya no prospero y te quedaras para siempre en la pobreza... los negocios no son asi... los negocios son para la gente que se atreve, es hacerlo hoy o nunca hacerlo por que mañana ya es tarde....


 

demas no esta arriesgarse a intentar, de lo contrario no huberia estudiado electronica y no estuviera en este foro ya habra alguien que si le parezca...me enseñaron que el que percevera vence ya veremos...saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Si seria fabuloso, haber si hay un chino que entienda español .....



Los hay.... y son muchos mas de los que te has imaginado.... creeme.... los tengo que aguantar a diario...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2010)

siii es complicado cuando tienen que hacer un reembolso .pero si que hay ,es mas en la universidad de  beijing enseñan español
pd:
chico fueron todos h mis errores en el post anterior ,algo le paso a mi corrector que no tiene las h ,voy a revisar el haspell
le quite lo rojo al rey julien no le gusta el rojo ,pero no quite la razón de tu edición


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Mi profesor de administración de empresas nos dio unos ejemplos de "empresas patológicas", no lo recuerdo bien pero aquí he visto reflejadas algunas, sobre todo la del empresario "inventor".
Para abrir un negocio, lo primero es ver que vendemos y como. No como vendo lo que yo hago.
En el tema de la electrónica, a nivel comercial, lo que me parece lógico es se "integrador de sistemas", en el mercado ya hay de todo tres veces, así que la gracia es saber quien lo hace, como se usa etc y venderlo por un porcentaje mas. Todo lo que sepas lo que cuesta antes de empezar es negocio. Los desarrollos nuevos son inciertos y costosos.
La electrónica "de inventos" la veo vomo un hobbie; si cubres gastos o a final de año sacas para un osciloscopio, eso que te llevas, para vivir lo veo negro.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> Para abrir un negocio, lo primero es ver que vendemos *y como.* *No como vendo* lo que yo hago.



Jeje no me quedo muy clara la teoria de eso...

En verdad me parece increíble lo que oigo... o soy demasiado soñador...
por lo que he visto la electrónica es una de las cosas menos explotada que hay comercialmente hablando... en la red y sobretodo en utube esta repleto de poroyectos que yo no he visto en la calle...  lo malo es que siempre se quiere hacer o comercializar lo mismo y de la misma forma... como por ejemplo lo del programador y ebay... malo malo.... hay que salir a buscar la clientela... como por ejemplo hay un Rautron  (fresadora CNC) en la red y ahi vamos todos a hacer una porque es lo que hemos visto, porque no buscamos otra aplicacion como por ejemplo mi esposa tomo como hobbie la reposteria y necesita una tabla que gire para adornar los pasteles algo mus sencillo  entonces para no hacer el cuento largo se me ocurrio hacer una tabla giratoria y adornadora CNC... seria posible hablando electronicamente hablando no???... el nicho de mercado es muy amplio  y el costo de la maquina no seria mucho... me explico... aclaro no he echo un estudio y mucho menos se si hay competencia... pero el punto es ese... buscar lo que menos competencia tiene.... o no se tantas cosas que no hay y que pudieran realizarse con poco esfuerzo realmente...

Con menos explotada me refiero a que se limita a muy pocos conceptos como computadorcitas, Telefonitos celulares, televisioncitas y amplificadorcitos , y quizas domotica...

a ver si me doy a entender...

saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Si cosas por inventar quedan millones, lo que pasa es que para hacer rentable un desarrollo tienes que vender bastante cantidad, y cuando nos ponemos a hacer cantidad, llegan las personas que viven en extremo oriente que trabajan 14h diarias y cobran 100€ al mes y contra eso no se puede competir.
Luego está el tema de depurar y mantener un servicio de lo que hacemos. Ahora mismo estaba mirando el hilo del estroboscopio de moto, por ejemplo. Una cosa es hacer un invento para uno mismo y otra muy muy diferente es venderla y ganar dinero con ello.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> llegan las personas que viven en extremo oriente que trabajan 14h diarias y cobran 100€ al mes y contra eso no se puede competir.



dos preguntas si tu vas o tienes un equipo reducido de venta y de bajo coste... y claro que no lo colocas en ebay para que todo mundo te compita...como seria posible que no abarcaras una clientela lo suficientemente amplia???

otra es el servicio, si claro es indispensable, yo no he visto a ningun chino que venga a mi casa a dar servicio a tanta porquería que se me ha descompuesto... suena bien cruel pero asi es... precio bajo no servicio precio alto servicio... tantan...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Bien, puedo estar equivocado, yo pienso que es una ruina total pero igual nos demuestras lo contrario. No es por "ganas de fastidiar".

Ejemplo:
Un pequeño desarrollo con un pic del que vendes pongamos 10ud ¿Que precio tiene que tener?
Calcula todo; las horas que has gastado, que te pagas unos seguros sociales/impuestos, la placa el taladrado, la soldadura, los componentes....
Si lo vendes por debajo de 100 ó 150 €/$ estás perdiendo dinero.
¿Y al mes que viene que vendes? ¿Otra vez lo mismo?
¿Si no publicitas el producto, como lo saben los clientes?


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 23, 2010)

si se puede hacer negocios con las cosas que uno fabrica por ejemplo yo

he vendido 6 amplificadores por encargo 
he instalado entre 12 y 14 alarmas( sencillas na y nc) en negocios cercarnos a mi casa 
2 home theater 4.1 a amigos 
he instalado luces stroboscopicas a mis amigos en sus motos(estas no las  fabrique las compre al por mayor y las vendi con instalacion incluida)
ensamblo cajas acusticas de todo tipo(en especial para autos)

todas estas cosas las vendo por un precio menor al precio que se encuentran en el mercado por eso muchas personas acuden a mi

por ejemplo los amplificadores de 400w cuentan en colombia aproximadamente 200 dolares y yo los vendo entre 130 y 150 

mi consejo es "hacer los diseños con el mayor profesionalismo posible y tomar el riesgo de ofrecerlos al publico"


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ....En el tema de la electrónica, a nivel comercial, lo que me parece lógico es se "integrador de sistemas", en el mercado ya hay de todo tres veces, así que la gracia es saber quien lo hace, como se usa etc y venderlo por un porcentaje mas .....



Si.... y no..... 

Efectivamente en el tema de la electronica ya hay de todo 3 veces... peeero la gracia es añadir ese valor agregado que nadie tiene, solo que en nuestros tiempos el valor agregado no es un diodo....la gran mayoria de las veces son interfaces y programas de computacion que se tienen que vender junto con el producto para hacerlo mas atractivo.... 

Pongo un ejemplo que he pensado mucho en hacer.... digamos que invento un medidor de ritmo cardiaco y me pongo a venderlo... la gente me va a decir y como para que??, pero si le añado una interface inalambrica que se comunique con el celular y un programa que guarde los datos y genere estadistica ahora si el producto se vuelve sumamente interesante.. el cliente solo presiona un boton y puede leer sus comparativos, aunque no tenga ni la mas minima idea de para que sirvan.... y quien hace algo asi???


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Bueno, también depende de las legislaciones de cada país:
-Amplificadores, deberían de llevar el marcado CE pero bueno, mientras no pase nada vale
-Alarmas, al que se le ocurra tocar, no digamos ya instalar, una alarma en España sin todas las "bendiciones apostólicas" lo cuelgan de los pulgares; todos los componente homologados, instalador autorizado dado de alta en la policía etc..
-Modificación de vehículos, vale hasta que los pare la Guardia Civil y/o hasta la próxima inspección técnica de vehículos que no pasarán. Antes los ciclomotores no pasaban ITV pero ahora si.
-Electromedicina; no conozco la legislación pero apostaría que es la mas rigurosa de todas, al menos debería de serlo. Además encuentras pulsómetros, tensiómetros etc, cuando las grandes cadenas de distribución hacen ofertas, a precios menores de lo que te puede costar encontrar un sensor decente.
Queda un nicho de pequeñas cosas pero es complicado.



alfonsoj2021 dijo:


> mi consejo es "hacer los diseños con el mayor profesionalismo posible y tomar el riesgo de ofrecerlos al publico"


Gran verdad, en este y en cualquier negocio.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> Un pequeño desarrollo con un pic del que vendes pongamos 10ud ¿Que precio tiene que tener?


si ese desarrollo es inovador no te preocupes en el precio siempre hay alguien que lo pague...



> Calcula todo; las horas que has gastado, que te pagas unos seguros sociales/impuestos, la placa el taladrado, la soldadura, los componentes....


De impuestos y seguros no nos hagamos... generalmente las microempresas los evadimos a un80%, en cuanto a los consumos e insumos pues es lo que determina el precio de venta aparte del estudio de mercado.. pero eso ya determinamos que hay que hacerlo antes de lanzarlo...

Si lo vendes por debajo de 100 ó 150 €/$ estás perdiendo dinero.


> ¿Y al mes que viene que vendes? ¿Otra vez lo mismo?


 yo diria que se reinverte, como dicen inovar o morir


> ¿Si no publicitas el producto, como lo saben los clientes?


esa es otra historia y tambien es una ciencia pero hay muchisimos canales publicitarios y ademas de muy bajo coste...

creo que el asunto esta en que queremos hacernos competencia de microsoft de la noche a la mañana y creo que no va por ahi... se habla no solo de un proyecto de negocio tambien se habla de un proyecto de vida y noralmente no son a corto plazo... se pienzan incluso hasta por genereciones...

p.d.. y claro es un tema de debate... y no creo que lo estemos tomando como personal...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Yo no lo tomo como personal, bueno todo lo que pasa por "mi persona" lleva el tinte de mi forma de ser. Solo manifiesto mi modo de ver las cosas.
Si no te das de alta en nada, cosa tremendamente común no solo en este sector, además de las consideraciones éticas que no voy a tocar, en realidad pierdes las coberturas que el estado te da (ejem, ejem) que son criticables pero están. Bajo ese criterio prefiero trabajar asegurado en otra cosa y hacer "apaños para los conocidos" en los ratos libres. Si no se tiene otro trabajo, lo que sea vale, claro.
Evidentemente no vamos a hundir a la nissan haciendo intermitentes.
Aunque no te creas, CEBEK empezó en plan aficionado (mi padre lo conoció personalmente) y mira a lo que ha llegado...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> Si no te das de alta en nada, cosa tremendamente común no solo en este sector, además de las consideraciones éticas que no voy a tocar, en realidad pierdes las coberturas que el estado te da (ejem, ejem)


Indiscutible eso, solo tratandolo especificamente, no se alla pero aca un servicio que ofrece el estado es de pesima calidad y se paga mas de una vez por el mismo servicio... asi que la ética quedaría por los suelos... 



> Bajo ese criterio prefiero trabajar asegurado en otra cosa y hacer "apaños para los conocidos" en los ratos libres. Si no se tiene otro trabajo, lo que sea vale, claro.
> Evidentemente no vamos a hundir a la nissan haciendo intermitentes.


esa es otra alternativa muy viable...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

---------------------------------------------------------------
Pues creo que no me lo van a creer amigos....

pero estuve meditando un poco las cosas y ya lo venia estudiando desde ya rato y he llegado a esta conclusion....

*no creo en los imposibles*....

ya por ahi he comentado que mi padre es mecánico Automotriz por lo que tengo nociones de eso y los recursos para iniciarme en eso lamentablemente no me gusta demasiado, estudie la carrera de contador publico y tuve excelentes oportunidades en mis años mosos e hice un dinerito pero como uno piensa que la juventud es eterna así como lo recibía se iba, muchos años me dedique a eso y creo que era uno de los mejores o por lo menos nunca tuve necesidad de buscar trabajo excepto la primera vez, pero me aburrió y monte mi negocio en el ramo de la carpintería con tan solo 200usd en estos momentos he tenido ventas hasta de 10,000usd aclaro que solo somos 3 personas créanmelo o no, sin meterme en tantos líos les diré que tuve tanto éxito que eso esta siendo mi peor fracaso y me esta comiendo... lo que quiero decir es que no tengo la capacidad de producción por el lado de que la mano de obra en el lugar donde vivo deja mucho que desear... y ahí esta el problema en general de la sociedad "quiere ganar mucho y trabajar poco"...

todo este rollo entendible o no, es para decir que estoy harto de eso y estoy a punto de incursionar en el ramo de la electrónica...  repito nada es imposible.... siiiii es muy difícil iniciar un negocio y dejarlo oportunamente, pero negocios son negocios y si en lo que uno esta no cumple totalmente las expectativas  no lo es....  

podrán decir que estoy loco o enajenado si me meto en eso sin tener una preparación, ingeniería o como le llamen, pero como siempre no creo y no confió mas en ninguna otra persona que no sea yo mismo...
y si en dos años no menos (o sea que no pretendo hacer una placa y subirla a ebay) no consigo lo que quiero les daré la razón y dire que la electrónica es area inhabitable ....

y con esto creo que queda clara mi postura y capitalizo las opiniones que han dado....

Saludos....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

hola nuevamente, yo pienso que es momento de ponerle corazon y compromiso si se va a realizar algo propongamoslo y apartir de alli empezar a trabajar...en un rato voy a subir un sistema completo que realice de una coctelera que realice hace ya un tiempo como proyecto de una materia la hice con compuertas logicas y 555, para lo cual pretendo hacerlo con un pic ya que sale muchisimo mas como y facil de armar y ese seria el primer proyecto a evaluar a ver que les parece...saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

ya esta el producto....

aqui esta una parte del plan con respecto al analisis del producto.....
http://tkmtecnologia.blogspot.com/2009/06/tipos-de-analisis-de-productos.html

algunos analisis no son indispensables... otros mas o menos y otros indispensables...

esto bien detallado sirve como arma de venta...

EDITO: me falto aclarar que este analisis debe ser lo mas realista posible incluso si es mas feo mas caro o lo que sea  si esta en diseño o solo es una idea.... sirve para ir abatiendo los defectos y encontrar la virtudes bla bla bla... se entiende no...

osease que sube el proyecto y de ahi determinanos la factibilidad y definir los mercados... bla bla bla...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 23, 2010)

Buenasss...

En ese analicis faltan los cheque a 30, 60 y 90 dias.
Los repuestos que no se consiguen, los proveedores que solo te hacen precio por comprar mas de 500 unidades, los distribuidores que te reclaman tu producto y no lo tenes fabricado ahun,
Los entes reguladores y las habilitaciones para fabricarlos, las barreras comerciales( otros fabricantes grandes que te destrosan cuando salis al mercado).

Ahh me olvidaba si vendes barato tene cuidado con las garantias no sea cosa que termines cambiando chinche por bolitas. 

Otra cosa, ojo con los empleados Inutiles, faltadores, las indemnizaciones los gremios y por sobre todas las cosas el "Terser socio".

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola Karapalida

un resumen completo de lo que es el plan es este....


> a) Análisis del sector y de los competidores
> 
> b) Análisis del mercado y de los clientes
> 
> ...


el del post #51 es solo un inciso de todo el analisis...

lo que mencionas ya es un analisis de los riegos y analisis financieros pero no sabes que riesgos vas a tener si no has analizado que vender...

o tu que opinas???

o de plano ni hacer el intento de armar algo con posibilidades 

EDITO: lo que me lleva a pensar es como le hacen... toman la idea agarran el producto y sale... si se vende bueno y si no pues ni modo????


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Pues como todo en esta vida a veces fallarán.
Hay casos de fracasos estrepitosos


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola que tal a todos.... bien he leido todo y bueno practicamente todos tienen razon...... pero pensando ya en una idea..... porque no iniciar por el sector de audio, digo que en cualquier sitio de este mundo a que joven no le gusta musica a alto volumen.... o mejor dicho aqui en la ciudad donde vivo, siempre me la pasan preguntando que precio o donde consiguen uno o que otro producto.
Pero creo que se podria armar por lo menos diferentes modelos de amplificadores en cuanto a potencia. o sino comprarse algunos a precio de mayor y venderlos, logicamente que tambien ofrecerias ecualizadores, cajas acusticas, algo de luces economicas, parlantes, cables, conectores y etc.
claro todo es para reforzar, y tener algo de entrada y seguir desarrollando los productos. se podria armar por lo menos 2 a la semana. y para venderlos a quien?; usa algo de publicidad en un periodico o una emisira de radio y veras que algo se vende.....

Ah.... otra cosa un negocio no surge de la noche a la mañana, es cuestion de meses y meses de trabajo para que veas los resultados. .

bueno siguo con el tema.... tambien es muy importante la parte legal. consulten con un especialista en el tema para las permisos y demas cosas que trae consigo.

saludos...........


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> Pues como todo en esta vida a veces fallarán.



y asi es.... como comente si incluso no se prevee el exito puede ser el motivo del fracaso...



> Ah.... otra cosa un negocio no surge de la noche a la mañana, es cuestion de meses y meses de trabajo para que veas los resultados



normalmente se dice que son dos años dependiendo del negocio y el capital invertido el primero para instalarlo el segundo para meterlo en el mercado y hasta el tercero se ven los resultados.... y no lo digo yo debe haber informacion al respecto...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

algo importante si de ideas se trata me preguntaba si nos arriesgamos en la invencion o en algo ya existente haciendolo mas automatizado o electronico o simnpemente haciendole cambios y mejoras. Cualquiera de las dos es valida la cuestion es que algunos ya abremos conocidos artefactos a los cuales pudiera hacercele mejoras no se que opinan, lo digo tambien por que para empezar es algo dificil desde cero, que teniendo ya algo de base con lo cual uno puede ya estar mas familiarizado.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> algo importante si de ideas se trata me preguntaba si nos arriesgamos en la invencion o en algo ya existente haciendolo mas automatizado o electronico o simnpemente haciendole cambios y mejoras.



viendolo desde ese punto de vista o a la inversa yo diria que vieramos que clientela es la mas propicia es decir quien gasta mas dinero... 

Los hombres Adultos???
Las Mujeres Adultas???
Los Adolecentes???
Los estudiantes???
Los Niños???

cual creen que es la respuesta obvia....

para evitar los riesgos de financiamiento que se mencionaron... ser proveedores de negocios(personas morales) no es factible... si se inicia sin capital lo mas conveniente es iniciar con particulares(personas fisicas)


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

yo diria las mujeres proque casi siempre son las administradoras de los gastos del hogar.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> yo diria las mujeres proque casi siempre son las administradoras de los gastos del hogar.



yo tambien digo lo mismo... y eso lo tengo comprobado.... 

ahora que necesitan las mujeres que no tienen y que quisieran tener??
 electronicamente hablando??? que podamos hacer de bajo costo etc...
eso de la licuadora o no se que me llamo la atencion...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

un robot que haga lo que ellas digan osea las complazca en todo jejeje....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

Bueno.... la mayor parte de las mujeres que gastan dinero  se la pasan en la cocina, en el baño, en el cuarto de lavado, o no están en casa....
eso tambien lo tengo comprobado... ya he echo mi tarea en eso...
(Aun con chacha)


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

a ok tienes toda la razon, hay un cepillo muy famoso tambien que gira no se si lo haz visto?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

tendras algun link.... de algo que se parezca...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

http://www.besipanama.com/fotos/18001.jpg

aunque mejor ve el link completo esta repleto de vainas
http://www.besipanama.com/productos_lineas.php?rubro=1


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

mmm... que hace eso.... 

es un motor una pila recargable y lo demas plastico... 
conoces o sabes donde hay una fundidora de plastico en tu localidad...
por aca si hay....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

si hay bastantes...y he averiguado y esa seria la parte mas costosa en caso de necesitar hacer una pieza espesifica ya que como todo es un comercio te cobran hasta el presupuesto, el diseño ed cad el molde, etc,etc...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

si las matrices son las caras...
sabes el pedido minimo siempre lo hay para realizar ese tipo de produccion...

cuanto cuestan esas cosas????
si compraras unas 10 y te fueras de casa en casa crees que las venderias sabes sus ventajas en comparacion con un cepillo tradicional... y sus desventajas????


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

si una de las cualidades en la cual nos destacamos los tecnicos bueno no todos lo digo por mi experiencia, es que tenemos la facilidad de hablar un lenguaje de convencimiento que el cliente queda feliz a pesar de que el artefacto sea igual al otro la unica diferencia es el color, y saber las ventajas es cuestion de hacer una pequeña encuesta con personas conocidas y de alli sacar las ventajas y desventajas


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

y si compras 5 o 10 y las vendes al costo no crees que seria como una encuesta???

las encuestas normalmente no sirven... o si???
claro que venderlas a personas totalmente desconocidas....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

bueno no se si tu has visto la propaganda de ace no se si alla la pasan, pero la idea no seria tanto como vender el producto para la encuesta digamos como hacen las compañias de helados que tienen unas cabinas donde colocan a personas de distintas edades a comer helados y le colocan una hoja para que encuesten un nuevo sabor y asi saber si vale la pena sacarlo al mercado, sigamos que hacemos un prototipo y lo mostramos en varias tiendas, centros comerciales para poner a prueba el producto seria una muy buena idea y no causaria tantos gastos para saber si es bueno o malo o las ventajas y desventajas.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

mmm... puede ser pero normalmente por salir del compromiso te dicen lo primero que se les viene en mente... a ellos (las empresas) no les afecta sacan el producto y si no se vende amortizan el costo y listo... si tu mandas hacer una produccion de 1000 unidades con los costos de la matriz etc etc podrias hacerlo???? me refiero a amortizarlo...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

por mis propios medios no contaria con la cantida necesaria de capital, de mandarlo hacer si se puede la cuestion siempre es el dinero, que es por eso que estamos aqui tratando de hacer una pequeña o mediana inversion y a partir de alli empezar hacer cosas mas complejas, tengo muchos capitalistas interesados a traves de ellos se podria hacer cualquier cosa claro esta ya las ganancias no serian netas pero para empezar y luego inndependisarse seria una manera.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> tengo muchos capitalistas interesados a traves de ellos se podria hacer cualquier cosa claro esta ya las ganancias no serian netas pero para empezar y luego inndependisarse seria una manera.



bueno parte de esto es para que analicemos el producto ideal no necesariamente tendría que ser ese... me explico... si pensaramos en algo que no requiriera de tanta inversion y no fuera competido... o al punto que voy es que me dices que se vende bastante bien... no crees que alguien mas no lo haya visto... digamos si yo fuera inversionista lo dudaria o tu invertirias en algo competido... los inversionistas son los primeros clientes a quienes hay que venderles la idea...
y ahi es a donde yo queria llegar...

por otro lado comentaste algo de una coctelera eso que es???


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

si y gracias por llegar alli es parte importante del proceso y el analisis del sistema.

bueno con respecto a la coctelera, la idea surgio de un profesor que nos dio dos opciones una era un examen y el otro un sistema que preparara una bebida "cuba libre" no se si la conoces son tres ingredientes ( hielo, ron y coca cola). como yo sabia algo de neumatica e hidraulica las habia trabajado se me hizo facil hacer el sistema, ademas era bien sencillo bueno a mi se me hizo sencillo, realice un plano hidraulico y uno neumatico para el sistema, con poca presion 5PSI aproximadamente, eran 6 valvulas 3 neumaticas y 3 hidraulicas, las neumaticas inyectaban aire a los surtidores y las hidraulicas dispensaban, era un tiempo para cada una dependiendo de la receta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> si una de las cualidades en la cual nos destacamos los tecnicos bueno no todos lo digo por mi experiencia, es que tenemos la facilidad de hablar un lenguaje de convencimiento que el cliente queda feliz a pesar de que el artefacto sea igual al otro la única diferencia es el color



como decirle al cliente que se rompió  el ''rota-esquirlas'',siempre quedan conforme porque no saben nada de electrónica ,el cliente siempre tiende a creer por el simple echo que no tienen la menor idea de lo que estamos ablando,
es como cuando nos habla un medico y empieza con glóbulos,leucocitos,y otras cosas raras que no tenemos ni idea lo que son,usted se desmayo por que bajo demasiado el nivel xxxxxxx en la sangre ,nos dan unas pastillas y salimos contento del consultorio ,pensando ''ha ha como sabe este tipo,que buen doctor''
saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

tsunami, gracias a dios yo trabaje en el area de laboratorios y aprendi un mundo al respecto, asi de ese tema se mucho y de verdad que si me a pasado que no saben el porque de algo y tratan de mare-arte, porque eso es un arte hacer cada analisis de porque el equipo no conto bien la celulas y ahora que le digo al paciente, y es donde te dicen que es culpa del equipo cuanto ni siquiera saben como funciona el aparato.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2010)

> como decirle al cliente que se rompió el ''rota-esquirlas'',siempre quedan conforme porque no saben nada de electrónica ,el cliente siempre tiende a creer por el simple echo que no tienen la menor idea de lo que estamos ablando,
> es como cuando nos habla un medico y empieza con glóbulos,leucocitos,y otras cosas raras que no tenemos ni idea lo que son,usted se desmayo por que bajo demasiado el nivel xxxxxxx en la sangre ,nos dan unas pastillas y salimos contento del consultorio ,pensando ''ha ha como sabe este tipo,que buen doctor''
> saludos


eso no es cierto tsunami....

funciona a corto plazo... y un ejemplo son o fueron los productos chinos... tu sabes de ollas de aplicacion de pintura????
comprarias una china????
yo no... prefiero invertir 1000usd en una americana que una de 500usd china...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 24, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> eso no es cierto tsunami....
> 
> funciona a corto plazo... y un ejemplo son o fueron los productos chinos... tu sabes de ollas de aplicacion de pintura????
> comprarias una china????
> yo no... prefiero invertir 1000usd en una americana que una de 500usd china...



ya estoy casado amigo,no compraria una china,
bromas aparte ,
los    productos chinos tienen fama de ser de mala calidad,pero ellos tienen de toda clase de calidad,buena ,mala y muy  mala,todo depende del dinero que tengas pensado invertir,el problema esta en que los comerciantes compran muy barato a los chinos y después no  los venden a nosotros,
también los chinos tienen la tecnología de punta ,solo para los que están  dispuesto a pagarla


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

> los productos chinos tienen fama de ser de mala calidad,pero ellos tienen de toda clase de calidad,buena ,mala y muy mala,todo depende del dinero que tengas pensado invertir,el problema esta en que los comerciantes compran muy barato a los chinos y después no los venden a nosotros,



exactamente, pero tu lo sabes no es que te hagan tonto o que no sepas y ese es el punto... y tu tomas la decision de comprarlo o no...

o lo que es lo mismo, tu puedes arreglar no se tv y yo voy a que me arregles mi tv y me dices una churrada increible, yo que no estudie pero estoy en foros de electronica o tengo acceso a internet puedo darme cuenta si me estas mintiendo, una posibilidad por no tener poblemas es hacerte creer que me tomaste el pelo y pagarte pero nunca mas volver a solicitar tu servicio ooooo... regresar a sabiendas que me vas a engañar pero me cobras mas barato....

o porque crees que muchos preferimos tirar la tv que no sirve y comprar una nueva... has pensado que eso te deja sin trabajo y a los de tu gremio.... entonces crees que sea efectivo el metodo... o decir 100% la verdad y que te busquen porque seas honesto aunque no sepas de electronica...

es algo muy similar a comprar cosas chinas.... o no????


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

¿Hay algo no-chino?
Todas las grandes marcas fabrican todo allí.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

jajajajja...

creo no se entiende el punto ahi lo dejamos....

si si hay muchas maquiladoras chinas.... hasta donde yo se...


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 24, 2010)

aqui te doy o les doy una idea que tengo y que ya estoy a punto de poner en practica se trata de luces para casas y domicilios que funcionen a base de leds (ofresco las ventajas a las personas ustedes ya saben cuales son duracion o vida util economia tanto en precio como en ahorro de energia ayuda al planeta y uno que otro "maquillaje publicitario") jajaja

estas son ideas tomadas de internet


















no todo tiene que ser tan complicado no hay que romperse la cabeza en la electronica para ganar dinero con ella


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

otra posibilidad mas....

http://easylink.hafele.com/is-bin/I...HAqBlZQYIAAAEexKEHXCr7&NavigationSource=Image
http://easylink.hafele.com/is-bin/I..._AqBlZA8cAAAEeY6QHXCr7&NavigationSource=Image


ese producto es carismo y casi no hay en el mercado... las luces para alacenas de cocina e interiores de closets o armarios....

a las cocinas y closets que fabrico les pongo luces que me salen en 20usd y los vendo hasta 100usd... y todavia son baratos...



> ademas era bien sencillo bueno a mi se me hizo sencillo, realice un plano hidraulico y uno neumatico para el sistema, con poca presion 5PSI aproximadamente, eran 6 valvulas 3 neumaticas y 3 hidraulicas, las neumaticas inyectaban aire a los surtidores y las hidraulicas dispensaban, era un tiempo para cada una dependiendo de la receta.



ooohh.. me pase esto... interesante... 
mi comentario personal:
el dispositivo me gusto la aplicación no mucho... o a lo que me refiero es que otra aplicación de uso mas corriente... como mmmmmmmmm..... un dispensor para chocolate liquido y leche y azucar jajajaj... algo asi... que todos los dias se use... si no se usa no se descompone y si no se descompone no se vuelve a vender jejejej...

ahora en lugar de ser neumatico pudiera ser electrico... normalmente los compresores y electrovalvulas son muy ruidosos...

digo si no estamos enfocando a un mercado particular...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 24, 2010)

ok Lubeck, viendo tu emocion , me recuerdo yo mismo hace unos años atras (varios por desgracia  )
Bueno , no lo tomes como mala onda,  es simplemente para uqe no inventes la rueda nuevamente.

Lo primero que yo analizaria serian los extremos.

Producir algo muy simple y barato, pero para lo cual necesitamos producir grandes cantidades y venderlas rapidamentes por no decir vender antes de producir.  "O"

Producir algo caro y especializado, para lo cual hay que fabricar uno y mostrarlo, luego el cliente hace una entrega para empesar a fabricar su producto.

Un ejemplo del primero seria por ejemplo bobinita filtro de frecuencia que se vendio en algun tiempo atras para decodificar canales de cable. Muy barato se vendio en grandes cantidades y muy rapido, La meta era vender todo lo que se pueda antes que "Lo copien" , "La empresa de cable cambie la codificacion" y y o te busque alguna autoridad por ser ilegal.  Se necesita alguna invercion medianamente importante en materiales y mano de obra inicial. 

El segundo ejemplo seria un electroestimulador muscular, aparato que ronda los $2000, tendra un costo de $300 para fabricarlo, pero tiene grandes barreras comerciales, desde que los clientes son principalmente profecionales(ficioterapeutas y esteticistas) hasta que en ciertas provincias se necesita aprobacion del ANMAT para fabricarlos y venderlos, ademas en muchos casos tendriamos que tener algun tipo de financiacion ( cheque). Las ganancias son grandicimas, suficientes para auto sostener la produciion inicial, se pueden fabricar de a uno muy artesanalmente.

En fin primero analicemos que plata tenemos para el emprendimiento, luego busquemos una beta en el mercado, verificamos los canales de comercializacion, luego desarrollamos el producto, y por ultimo lo vendemos, retroalimentamos el sistema ajustamos y empezamos nuevamente. 

Saludoss...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 24, 2010)

hola, yo nuevamente por aqui, dandome una vuelta se me vino otra idea a la cabeza, que no hay que vivir de las ideas si no de los echos y es muy cierto yo aun sigo aprendiendo de eso, aunque hay que tomar en cuenta lo que los padres dicen lo que dicen, por algo lo dicen, mas sin embargo uno toma sus propios riesgos. Juntando todo el masaclote termine como cosa rara con otra idea en la mente, hace un tiempo atras vi un reporte en un programa de discovery channel que decia algo muy parecido al comentario de KARAPALIDA, en aquellos años 80 y tal vez mas alla no recuerdo bien, cuando empezo la epoca del transistor y los primeros chips, comentaban entre encuestas que para fabricar un componentes ellos lo estimaban para la salida al mercado unos diez años mas o menos y eso porque, pues era la carrera de la tecnologia mas pequeña y moderna, para lo cual tardaban unos meses o años talvez en inventar un chip que fuese diez años mas avanzado de lo que habia para ese entonces para estar un paso mas alla de la competencia, estamos hablando de aquella epoca, entonces si pensamos en eso y lo tratamos de relacionar con la idea del negocio, moririamos frustrados por que no somos los unicos pensando en hacer lo que tratamos de hacer aqui, ahora podemos tratar de lidiar con eso y continuar y echarle bolas como se dice en mi pais y sacar una buena idea que sea factible y no destructible y que si se puede sacar algo de provecho y alguien se atreve y se arriesga a relizarlo sea poruq eel tomo su desicion y si fracaso no venga con que fuimos nosostros quienes lo olbigamos y por eso perdio dinero, y si se le da y gana mucho dinero bien por el o ellos que si supieron aprovechar la oportunidad....saludos

PD: si se va hacer pienso que en vez de seguir pensando y dando ideas, es mejor ponerlo en practica tomemos una idea y saquemonos esa incognita de la cabeza y alli con las manos metidas en el barro veremos si de verdad valio la pena y que tanto beneficio le pudimos sacar al tema, porque no todo es dinero en cuanto a ganancias se trata, tambien hay ganancias cuando uno aprende algo nuevo y lo comparte...saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

> ok Lubeck, viendo tu emocion , me recuerdo yo mismo hace unos años atras (varios por desgracia  )
> Bueno , no lo tomes como mala onda, es simplemente para uqe no inventes la rueda nuevamente.



No... imposible que lo tome con mala onda...



> En fin primero analicemos que plata tenemos para el emprendimiento, luego busquemos una beta en el mercado, verificamos los canales de comercializacion, luego desarrollamos el producto, y por ultimo lo vendemos, retroalimentamos el sistema ajustamos y empezamos nuevamente.



mmm... si yo dijera que tuviera unos 2000usd para invertir????
cual seria tu consejo...

que me olvide... y siga con lo que estoy 

naaaa...  en serio... me gustaria empezar eso....



> hace un tiempo atras vi un reporte en un programa de discovery channel que decia algo muy parecido al comentario de KARAPALIDA



no es nuevo, pero si muchos lo desconocen o desconocemos, y este es un buen canal para aquellos que creen que tan solo basta tener la idea.. me explico...

y si muchos caeran en el error de no tomarlo en cuenta y experimentar pero ya se acordaran....

lastima que es imposible el que suba el manual de procedimientos y el cetificado ISO de  una de las franquicias del Grupo Modelo en el que con orgullo digo que participe, pero ahi se da uno cuenta exactamente el como se debe orientar un negocio... (entenderan que si lo subo puedo ademas de ser moderado tener problemas legales por la confidencialidad y todo ese rollo)


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 24, 2010)

no hace falta que lo subas, orientalo hacia una idea, pongamos una cualquiera como los ejemplos colocados aca y en base a eso apredemos y cada quien a traves de ese pequeño tutorial tenga una idea mas clara, a mi me serviria ese pequeño tutorial....Y quien sabe a lo mejor hasta lo mejoras y tambien le sacas provecho dicen que uno aprende mas enseñando.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 24, 2010)

los principios basicos son los que mostrado... de ahi se va a detallar punto por punto.. el manual completo son 5 tomos... desde balances proyectados a corto mediano y largo plazo... el color de los uniformes... los tipos de letras de la marca, el trato con el cliente, el acomodo del producto en los refrijeradores, todo eso cuenta... 

si analizamos el plan de negocios veremos que parte de eso se menciona...

es claro que no pretendemos llegar a eso pero si se puede tomar como base incluso ni siquiera escribirlo pero tenerlo bien presente...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 24, 2010)

eso hablando de un plan estrategico completo, y te digo algo yo anduve por unas cuantas medianas empresas en las cuales estaban empezando a postularse para el iso9000 y hastta hoy ni siquiera postularse han logrado y son empresas medianamente grandes osea manejan mucho dinero me imagino yo el dia de mañana haciendo la postulacion jejeje


----------



## lubeck (Ago 25, 2010)

> en las cuales estaban empezando a postularse para el iso9000 y hastta hoy ni siquiera postularse han logrado y son empresas medianamente grandes osea manejan mucho dinero me imagino yo el dia de mañana haciendo la postulacion



no es sencillo ni barato... todo el chistesito en ese entonces les salio cerca de 20'000.00usd en efectivo ademas del tiempo de capacitacion etc etc... no cualquier empresa o dependencia llega a esos niveles...
en otra certificacion en la que he partcipado es en la de una administracion publica pero eso es otra historia muy diferente a lo que aqui estamos tratando y de esa solo el municipio, el gobierno del estado y federal tuvieron el resultado... en los archivos de la nacion debe estar mi puño y letra 
al igual que la de muchos mas...jajajaja.. pero bue...


----------



## josb86 (Sep 1, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Que tienes en mente hay muchos proyectos...
> Maquinas de bordar, Tornos, Routers, en fin.... cualquier cosa que se te ocurra automatizar...



pues si tengo ganas de medirmele a algo de automatización de maquinas viejas, mas bien modernización reconversion tecnológica como lo quieran llamar ahora el problema es que manejo c++ pero no c#, de pronto alguien con conocimientos que me ayude


----------



## lubeck (Sep 1, 2010)

Segun lo que han dicho los usuarios de C es lo mismo que es el mismo ANSI y que no se que...

busca temas de EZAVALA y EDUARDO, son los que se (y segun yo)  tienen mas conocimiento en el tema de C en este foro....

yo la verdad hace años que no veo C.. 

saludos...


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> yo tambien digo lo mismo... y eso lo tengo comprobado....
> 
> ahora que necesitan las mujeres que no tienen y que quisieran tener??
> electronicamente hablando??? que podamos hacer de bajo costo etc...
> eso de la licuadora o no se que me llamo la atencion...



Disculpen si el comentario resulta medio descolgado pero recién veo este tema. 

Uds. están suponiendo que la que decide gastar, gasta más en sí misma ?
Ojo que hay madres que gastan un dineral en sus hijos, más que en sí mismas. 

Otra cosa: 
Yo he trabajado en proyectos particulares (para terceros), solo 2 veces en mi vida 
(el resto como empleado del estado), y las dos veces ví lo mismo: La empresa que me 
contrataba se había creado a la sombra de un gran cliente, que aseguró su etapa de 
asentamiento. 
Es sólo una idea. Tal vez convenga pensar en un aliado estratégico que sirva de puntal, 
para recién después largarse a la mar en solitario. 

Cuando hice cosas de electrónica por mí solo tuve éxitos aislados, pero no pude llegar 
a la etapa de crecimiento, y mucho menos a la de despegue. 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Sep 3, 2010)

Tengo una idea de un invento revolucionario.
Seria la leche si consiguiese crearlo......pero no tengo ni papa de como.......
La idea es la siguiente:

Todos conocemos el Microondas..........pues propongo inventar el FRIGOONDAS.

Metemos en el FIGOONDAS un cervecita caliente recien traida del super..........y 
tras 2 o 3 minutos......tachán............ fresquita....... fresquita!

Si alguien se anima, que me lo consulte porque tengo patentada la idea. 

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 3, 2010)

> pues propongo inventar el FRIGOONDAS.



Genial la idea.... 

Peroooo.. hay ondas que generen frio...

y que tal el famoso nitro o helio o no se que gas congela en seg...

mmmm... muy interesante...


----------



## Electronec (Sep 3, 2010)

> Peroooo.. hay ondas que generen frio...


Creo que no. 

Lo de Frigoondas es por definir (a mi idea) de una forma antónima al Microondas.

Tiene que ser un electrodoméstico cómodo.....se enchufa a la red y se pulsa ON + Time.
No tiene que ser lo que comentas con los gases licuados:


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 3, 2010)

hola suena genial de verdad, la cuestion es como, se comento evaluarlo en funcion a la competencia y ver si realmente en fiable...pero muy buena idea...por cierto hablando de ideas yo hace un tiempo tube una idea una impresora con audifono tipo un programa que habia por alli de word que uno hablaba por el microfo y escribia, pero es vez de software utilizar una impresora direntamente, como una maquina de escribir autonoma...saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> ... utilizar una impresora direntamente, como una maquina de escribir autonoma...saludos


Eso, para los cuadripléjicos es nacer de nuevo, pero el problema es que ese mercado es 
muy reducido, y se te hace difícil conseguir espónsor.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Tengo una idea de un invento revolucionario.
> Seria la leche si consiguiese crearlo......pero no tengo ni papa de como.......
> La idea es la siguiente:
> 
> ...


 
fijate vos pero me parece que tu subconciente quisiera tener un almacencito con productos alimenticios.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> fijate vos pero me parece que tu subconciente quisiera tener un almacencito con productos alimenticios.


Si.............y bien frios.
Pero no me diras que el invento no seria un éxito.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

yo hace rato creo que el exito no depende de el producto sino que de todo el andamiaje o estructura de ventas.

vos podes hacer un chiche muy util y bueno y venderas unos pocos.
una empresa grande fabricara una peladora de cebollas automatica y como tiene cadema de distribucion , marca, publicidad vendera miles y miles.

en Argentina:
coto no hizo lo que hizo  por que era "buen carnicero"


----------



## Electronec (Sep 4, 2010)

Cierto fernandob, 
como se dice por aquí;  quien no tiene padrino, no se bautiza.

Pero primero tenemos que pensar en una buena idea y despues veremos como se introduce en el mercado.

Es complicado la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 4, 2010)

> Pero no me diras que el invento no seria un éxito.



Yo creo que es una buena idea y bastante visionaria.... el mercado muy amplio... el unico pero que yo le veo  es la tecnologia que se debe invertir para sacar el producto, no creo que sea cosa sencilla... o por lo menos se necesitaría vender unicamente la idea a una empresa con recursos de investigacion...

mi opinion...

Por otro lado nos estas choreando con lo de la patente no electronec????

por aca si no entregas una buena plata y un montonal de información con respecto al invento y no se cuantos años de espera no te dan la patente....


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

hola de nuevo yo por aca les quisiera dar un pequeño aporte no se si de mucha o poca ayuda a mi me ha resultado de me ha ido bastante bien, como dicen por alli nada como trabajar en lo que uno le gusta y mas si por ello te pagan, yo realize como les comente un programador sencillo de pic, modifique un poco las cosas y tome ideas de por alli de tal manera que me resultara facil hacer y sobre todo muy economico, digamos que a un precio de competencia y aun asi ganadole mas de 5 veces el costo incluyendo mano de obra, para lo que en 2 meses me ha producido 250% de ganancia sin mover un dedo ni andando de puerta en puerta, hoy en dia es mucho mas facil vender, tanto asi que el que no venda algo es porque no quiere, hay muchos sistemas que tambien facilitan el proceso con un relativo basjo costo y brinda la oportunidad para quien la quiera agarrar, ebay, amazon, mercadolibre, quebarato, deremate, etc...en fin es cuestion de abrir una cuenta la cual es gratuita y empezar a publicar, claro esta si hay competencia hay que pagar el precio maximo de publicacion el cual esta considerado segun el precio del articulo, en mi caso salio al precio del articulo mensual saliendo de tercero en la busqueda de articulos relacionados dandome una gran ventaja con respecto a las demas competencias, una cosa interesante es la imnovacion y publicacion llamativa, puede ser un led que estes vendiendo si la publicacion es llamativa de segiro van a comprar, en fin para terminar busquenme en mercadolibre.ve, en programador de pic el tercer aviso de echo hay un pos sobre el se llama: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pequeno-sencillo-completo-programador-pics-38092/
es el mismo de mercadolibre y de verdad no me todo mucho efuerzo, lo mas asi es soldar smd y es lo que mas me gusta hacer asi que por eso les digo que no es imposible, vende lo que mas te gusta seria un lema, pero mejor aun vende lo que mas te van a comprar....saludosss


PD:el anuncio lo realizo mi hermana por lo cual se van enconttar con el usuario AIDOLY ya que hace tiempo a tras me cerraron mi cuenta por desuso hace mas de 4 años...saludos


----------



## Electronec (Sep 12, 2010)

revilla dijo:
			
		

> en fin es cuestion de abrir una cuenta la cual es gratuita y empezar a publicar, claro esta si hay competencia hay que pagar el precio maximo de publicacion el cual esta considerado segun el precio del articulo, en mi caso salio al precio del articulo mensual saliendo de tercero en la busqueda de articulos relacionados dandome una gran ventaja con respecto a las demas competencias, una cosa interesante es la imnovacion y publicacion llamativa, puede ser un led que estes vendiendo si la publicacion es llamativa de segiro van a comprar,



Y asi sin mas .
Yo fabrico un PCB y lo pongo en venta.
Ni garantia, ni patente, ni controles de calidad, ni impuestos de negocio.........nada de nada.
Publico.... a alguien le interesa y a poner el saco.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

pts............las garantias........ja.

anda a comprar en garbarino y que no funcione.......la mala leche que te haces.

o compra un ventilador de techo y que dure 2 dias, si es de marca tiene garantia, pero tenes que volver a bajarlo , llevarlo a la garantia , luego ir a retirarlo y reinstalarlo........perdiste (al cuadrado) ,


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 12, 2010)

asi hay muchas cosas en venta la cuestion es que tengas credibilidad y que el producto que vendas si es atraves de mercado libre bueno en mi caso es asi, si es algo echo por ti por que vas a pagar impuesto, si sabes hacer las cosas de momento lo que importa es hacer $$ y reunir suficiente para entonces sacar la patente si quieres y es necesario, y la garantia si tu lo hicistes, como en mi caso si ves yo doy 6 meses de garantia en caso de cualquier defecto que tenga el parato circuital o funcional lo cual es facilmente detectable en ese circuito y en caso de que no se pueda detectar el precio cubre de mas la garantia...saludoss


----------



## asherar (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola. Lo que quiero aportar no es precisamente una idea de negocio, pero es algo que habla 
mucho de lo que se necesita para recorrer todo el camino. 
Es el enlace a una joyita de la década del 2000, con actores casi desconocidos: 
"PC 99" que fue traducida como "Mis primeros 20 Millones". 
El que no llora un poco al final, es porque se equivocó de foro. 
Que la disfruten. 



http://www.wayratv.com/node/44


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

la vi, una historia con final feliz (disney).
si , muestra como esta lleno de gente manipuladora, HDP , ladrona.

como mientras vos gastas tu tiempo en crear algo hay otros que dedican su tiempo en ver a quien robar o jorobar.

a vos no te van a ganar creando , por que dedicas tu tiempo en eso.
.........crees que les ganaras a ellos ??

hay otra pelicula que viste, que una vez pusiste, la de el tipo que hizo el timer de lso parabrissas de autos.
esa no tuvo un final tan "y vivieron felices " .
mas real.

es mas, te digo mas, anda a saber si esa peli, la que pusiste no esta hecha para incentivar a los que diseñan (la hicieron "los otros")


----------



## asherar (Sep 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hay otra pelicula que viste, que una vez pusiste, la de el tipo que hizo el timer de lso parabrissas de autos.
> esa no tuvo un final tan "y vivieron felices " .
> mas real.
> 
> es mas, te digo mas, anda a saber si esa peli, la que pusiste no esta hecha para incentivar a los que diseñan (la hicieron "los otros")



La del parabrisas era una historia real que terminaba que el tipo se forraba en millones porque le metía un juicio a la General Motors y a unas cuantas compañias de autos más. 

Yo de todos modos prefiero "soñar y no llegar", a no soñar y quedar refunfuñando la bronca, viendo cómo otros sí llegan. 
(No digo llegar "a qué" para no empezar otra discusión de nunca acabar. )


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> La del parabrisas era una historia real que terminaba que el tipo se forraba en millones porque le metía un juicio a la )


 
no ale,,........no hagas eso.
sabes que las cosas a medias son un error, vos me la contaste.
el tipo se forro pero luego de una bocha de años, de amargarse como la regranpu... y de perder a la familia.

o decila completa o nada.

y encima, tambien le pudo haber salido mal.

esas historias de que en EEUU vendes una licencia o un no se que y te forras son solo de alla, en sudamerica y muchisimso otros lugars bien te podes morir.
alla si un coche de marca falla y sufris un accidente les haces un juicio millonario , aca en argentina tu vida tiene un precio ya estipulado y bien baratito.

es un tema muy largo y complejo, y encima hoy dia hay un virus que esta invadiendo todo que hace que las cosas sean aun mas jodidas.
en fin.
mejor lo dejo .

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2010)

el gran gran negocio es vender papel sanitario,papel higiénico ,no se que nombre les ponen en otros lados al papel para el c**o ,todos casi todos lo usan,no necesita propaganda y se acaba muy rápido,así que tiene muy buena reposición


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2010)

lo que es ser rey y vivir en una isla feliz ..............


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2010)

dos años vendí papel y casi monto una fabrica con una amiga,alimento  mi familia los pesos muy bien ganados ,pero la electrónica es mi pasión y no podría hacer otra cosa que trabajar en electrónica,mi amiga todavía tiene el negocio y nunca le falto venta  y tiene mas dinero de lo que yo gane en estos años,yo le hice los contactos para las compras de las bovinas y las maquinas ,maquinas sencillas ,una cierra de carnicero con hoja sin dientes(para cortar los rollos a 10 centímetros)la bobinadora es lo mas sencilla ,los metros están calculados a ojo  ,las maquinas las conseguí de un viejo que se jubilo por unos pocos pesos 700 pesos nada mas ,por aya en la época del turco riojano
pd:
una maquinita para pegar bolsitas venia incluida con la cierra y la bovinadora


----------



## asherar (Sep 14, 2010)

Fer, vos conocés mi historia con la pochoclera (la máquina ). Durante más de un año trabajé en diseño de pcb, programación de pics y puesta a punto. El proyecto se detuvo por la crisis económica argentina del 2000, pero en todo ese tiempo yo pude hacer todo lo que siempre soñé (y volvería a hacer, ahora con menos dudas). 
No por el negocio (solamente), sino por la sensación de poder que te da administrar un proyecto así, saber que la coordinación necesaria para que las cosas ocurran y que el proyecto funcione 10 puntos las manejás vos. Tener todas las variables en la cabeza, estar atento a los detalles de la electrónica pero también a los de la interacción con el cliente, ... eso es adrenalina pura !!! Eso es mi salsa. En la peli "PC-99", yo primero me identifico con Casper, el manager. 

Que estoy en la Argentina, donde nunca se tienen todas las variables bajo control ? 
Ya sé, y tal vez sea parecido en todo latinoamérica. Pero yo me metí en esto primero por sentimiento. En eso sí me identifico con los "geeks" de la peli: me mueven los desafíos, y para eso, este país es el lugar ideal. 
En segundo lugar, la electrónica es accesible en costo de materiales. Lo que más insume es trabajo intelectual, que se traduce en valor agregado. 
Para largarse a la aventura es cuestión de saber con qué elementos se cuenta (colaboradores, equipamiento y fondos) y cuál es el riesgo. Después, es cosa de saber organizarse.
Otras veces lo que te mueve es no tener otra alternativa, o una familia que alimentar. 

Y claro que la suerte ayuda, pero si vos te ayudás pensando en positivo te va mejor. 
"Pensar en positivo" no es creer que todo sale como en Disney, sino tener la mente abierta y tener un poco de confianza en el propio cerebro y en lo que él puede hacer. 
Así es como podés conocer a alguien de quien puedas aprender algo que no sabías. 
O alguien que se interese en tu proyecto y esté dispuesto a financiarte. 
*Si te cerrás a que "los otros te van a querer embromar" (que es lo más seguro) no empezás nada. *

Está bien analizar las "contras" de un proyecto, es parte del análisis  FODA (Fortalezas, Oportunidades, Debilidades, Adversidades). Pero  analizá también los "pro", para que las variables negativas no te hagan  desistir de un buen negocio, cuando se presente.


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Tengo una idea de un invento revolucionario.
> Seria la leche si consiguiese crearlo......pero no tengo ni papa de como.......
> La idea es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Lo único que se me ocurre por métodos tradicionales, es por convección forzada, sea de líquido o gas. 
La ingenieria del asunto consiste en resolver, con los recursos que vos dices y en esos tiempos tan cortos, la transferencia de suficiente calor desde la chevechita hacia el fluido, y su conveniente disipación al ambiente. 
La convección forzada (una rápida corriente de fluido que rodea a la botella) roba calor 
a una tasa que depende de la conductividad térmica de la pared de vidrio y del fluido. 
Sería como rediseñar un aire acondicionado para la botella sola para lograr una eficiencia mayor. 
Yo no estoy en ese tema, pero hoy en día con los recursos de simulación numérica que existen, el estudio de factibilidad no debería ser un problema. Incluso sin llegar a hacer una simulación, conociendo cómo funciona un aire acondicionado y con algunas constantes físicas, una cuenta relativamente sencilla debe dar una buena idea de la factibilidad técnica. Saber si es o no es factible es importante para no hacerse ilusiones vanas. 

Algunas ideas no tradicionales

En los gases ionizados, un campo magnético suficientemente intenso puede confinar las cargas móviles, algo equivalente a congelarlas. Si esto mismo pudiera hacerse con la materia neutra uno podría enfriar la cerveza y la botella casi sin tocarlas. 
Claro que ionizar la cerveza no es una alternativa válida porque eso afecta la química, y por lo tanto dañaría el producto. Además para ionizar se requiere aplicar algo más de energía. 

Otro mecanismo conocido que sirve para enfriar partículas es el enfriamiento por luz láser. Es un mecanismo que se usa para alcanzar la precisión en los relojes atómicos. 
En ese caso el desafío es aplicar ese proceso a grandes cantidades de materia. 

En todos los casos el primer problema es lograr que funcione, el segundo problema es hacerlo chiquito y el tercer problema es hacerlo barato. 

Será cuestión de seguir pensando ... y mientras tanto seguir usando hielo. 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Sep 27, 2010)

asherar dijo:
			
		

> Lo único que se me ocurre por métodos tradicionales..........etc...etc...etc



Madre mia todo un tutorial,...... si señor.
Muy complicado para mi,...seguiremos con el hielo de momento.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> En todos los casos el primer problema es lograr que funcione, el segundo problema es hacerlo chiquito *y el tercer problema es hacerlo barato. *
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
aca ta el tema.

por que lo primero podes dedicar 4 años o pagar a 3 ingenieros jovens y listo.
lo segundo , lo metes en la prensa o lo mandas a china.
pero lo tercero es el tema:
eso se contradice con lo que a la mayoria le gusta: la electronica y la cosa artesanal y el diseño.

y es que hay un concepto erradisimo, MUY ERRADO, lo se,  y es creer que el diseñador es el dueño.
que el que hizo fuerza para sacar el huevo por su propio agujero es PAPA.
y no es asi, en este mundo no es asi.
ese es solo un empleado mas.

el que se lleva la torta es el que monta la fabrica que saca el producto como chorizo y tiene la marca y la cadena de distribucion y los empleados a latigazos y ..........
eso es algo llamado adminsitracion de empresas o no se que .

no electronica.

para disfrutar de fama y fortuna con lo que nosostros parimos hay que irse al pasado a uno lejano , antes de la revolucion industrial, cuanto antes mejor.

saludos.
y sigan soñando


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2010)

El hijo de un amigo es un capo en electrónica. A los 20 años, casi sin saber, empezó a 
programar pics, y en pocos meses estaba haciendo carteles de leds tricolor para ver 
video a todo color y en tiempo real. 
La cosa es que se diseñó y armó un par de carteles de 1m2 que todavía tiene andando 
en la casa. 
Hace unos meses se asoció con unos amigos, uno de ellos muy bien relacionado, y están 
agarrando laburos bien grosos. 
Comercialmente un éxito, pero si tenía vocación por la electrónica se la tuvo que comer: 
los carteles los van a importar de China, porque no pueden competir con los precios. 

... 

fernando (genio y figura) mis respetos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2010)

copie y guarde hasta en el pen drive que tengo de 32 Mb esta pagina .
por fin un elogio y me das la razon en algo  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................. .

igual no me hagas mucho caso , por que en otras la pifio seguido


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2010)

Pen drive de 32 Mb ? No serán GB ? 
O es una reliquia compatible con DOS 3.0 ?

Bueno, la idea de la anécdota es que marca un poco la línea a seguir en la realidad que tenemos. 
Está bien hacer las cosas porque te gustan pero también hay que adaptarse. 
Por otra parte, el socio que cierra los negocios de alguna manera también depende del que 
entiende la parte técnica. 
Hay que saber relacionarse y hacerse valer sin creerse indispensable ni autosuficiente. 
En una palabra, saber ubicarse en las circunstancias.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 28, 2010)

Sabes cual es el mayor de los negocios??. LA MUERTE,la comida y despeus viene la vida .

La muerte
 pensalo, muertos hay a cada minuto en el mundo, la gente nunca para de morir, una idea, una funeraria. Lamentablemente, tambien se gana mucho con armas y drogas (todo relacionado con la muerte). con un balancin podes hacer casquillos de balas o comprimir polvito (A) jajjajajaja. 

otro punto. la comida
La gente nunca deja de morfar, si deja de morfar se muere , un buen restaurante o un mac donals siempre gana plata.

Y por ultimo la vida, 
este es el mas dificil porque la gente muere ya dije a cada minuto, pero podes poner una farmacia para prolongar la vida, o hacerte enfermero ajjajajaja


----------

